# Roof collaspe in Sweden



## Korr_and_Sophie

On the 19th of February the roof caved in on a sports arena in NykÃ¶ping, Sweden.
In the arena was aroun 1800 bunnies due to Swedens biggest bunny-exhibition and KAF's (the Swedish rabbit-breeders association) Swedish championship in bunny-show jumping. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/D-AgEhDdZgU&feature=player_embedded&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## JadeIcing

I am in tears. How did you hear about this?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

A friend on Facebook. He is a rabbit guy and posted about it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Keep made note of it in her blog: http://keepsrabbitry.blogspot.com/2010/02/from-sweden.html

:tears2:

I wonder how we can help...


----------



## pOker

Oh my god, I was bawling my eyes out.

So far they are saying that 200 rabbits passed away, and alot survived.
Binky Free to all the ones who didnt make it..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:tears2: That is a sad story. I'm happy that a lot of them survived the horrible ordeal.


----------



## Myia09

That is so sad


----------



## irishbunny

Someone posted this earlier on my forum Irish Rabbits, so, so sad .

ETA: Just hit me now that there could still be bunnies under there. Alive, injured, no food or water....


----------



## pamnock

Here's another news article on the tragedy http://www.thelocal.se/25112/20100220/


----------



## emilyasb

This is so sad


----------



## emilyasb

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here's another news article on the tragedy http://www.thelocal.se/25112/20100220/



Have you noticed all the ungrateful comments on the article page? 

Most of them are saying how good it would be to go and get all the dead rabbits for stew! People like that just make me so irate! If it was a building full of dogs I don't think they would be saying that.


----------



## mistyjr

:bigtears: poor bun bun's...


----------



## mistyjr

*emilyasb wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another news article on the tragedy http://www.thelocal.se/25112/20100220/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed all the ungrateful comments on the article page?
> 
> Most of them are saying how good it would be to go and get all the dead rabbits for stew! People like that just make me so irate! If it was a building full of dogs I don't think they would be saying that.
Click to expand...

Yah, I read them all.. They wouldnt like it if was a hospital and their children was in there.


----------



## mistyjr

It sounds like Sweden is having a lot of problems with this snow... There was another article about a roof collapses on thousands of pigs.


----------



## emilyasb

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *emilyasb wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another news article on the tragedy http://www.thelocal.se/25112/20100220/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed all the ungrateful comments on the article page?
> 
> Most of them are saying how good it would be to go and get all the dead rabbits for stew! People like that just make me so irate! If it was a building full of dogs I don't think they would be saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, I read them all.. They wouldnt like it if was a hospital and their children was in there.
Click to expand...



Misty-

Yeah, I don't think anybody would appreciate a collapse on a hospital nor a bunch of kids. But I'm sure no one would say that they'd put kids in their freezers like they are about the bunbuns. 

There's a difference between kids and animals, and to some people animals are just a small, insignificant part of life. To others, like us on here, they are who we are, and they make our life whole. 

I think it's a terrible, terrible trajedy, and it's disgusting to hear people talk about a disaster like that in such loose mannerisms. 

Rabbits or not, it's not something to joke about and people need to wake up and realize that.


----------



## mistyjr

I know what you mean.. Sorry I said that wrong


----------



## emilyasb

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I know what you mean.. Sorry I said that wrong


Haha, no, I was sort of agreeing with you. To me, both tragedies would be extremely unfortunate. I was trying to say that some people just can't see how our animals are like our children, and it's sort of the same thing for those rabbit owners who lost all of thier rabbits as it would be for someone to lose a child.The connecting to a child can be the same as to a human.At least, I think that's where you were getting at, right?


----------



## mistyjr

YES, I treat my animals like my own children. Just eveybody eles does on here.


----------



## emilyasb

*mistyjr wrote: *


> YES, I treat my animals like my own children. Just eveybody eles does on here.


PHEWW, I'm glad I'm not the only one! :biggrin2:


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

so sad. binky free bunnys!:angelandbunny:


----------



## bunnychild

That is sooo sad


----------

